# What are your rats' favorite places to stash food? :D



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

So sometimes I'll leave my rats' cage door open during the day while I'm at class so they can run around my bedroom. I know they won't get into any trouble since they're really well-behaved, but whenever I come home and sit on the bed there's a huge pile of food under the covers right where I sleep. XD I've also noticed they like to hide their food on the top shelf of my closet (there's no closet door so they climb my clothes to get up there... *face palm*), behind the laundry basket, and behind my night stand.

I think it's hysterical that they leave food all over my room, so I just wanted to know what funny spots other people's rats leave their food at.


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Behind the Pillows, ALWAYS behind the pillows.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Bernard stashes EVERYTHING behind the litter box in his cage  I couldn't imagine stashing food behind the toilet, but hey, it works for him... lol.


----------



## Cupcake&Candy (Jun 5, 2012)

Ha ha! Well, it depends on _what kind _of food it is - the regular Oxbow gets stashed under the wash cloth inside the purple igloo on the very bottom of their cage. The cat's Friskies get piled up under my bed & under the sofa (HUGE piles!). However, the special treats like toast, strawberries, bananas, scrambled eggs, etc. get stuffed under my pillows (really really gross to find when rolling over @ 3:00am!). One evening I heard crunching under my bed and found the cat eating dinner; guess he decided to stop fighting the inevitable! ;D


----------



## Peep (Aug 27, 2012)

Under my bed is a popular spot, and there have been many occasions when i have got into bed for the night and found a big old harlan teklad block sticking into my back XD


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I don't have stashers, mostly because they don't get free-fed and are only given what they can eat in 20 hours.

They do run to the litter box to eat their favorite treats, so I assume that's where food get stashed if they had excess. Yuck.


----------



## Bobius (Jul 1, 2012)

Underneath the couch and inside the bottom desk door. They also like to stash in a box that I cut a hole in for them.


----------



## Sharrie (Jun 14, 2012)

My girls always stash food in their hammock! Midnight snack and all~ Haha!


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

My boys actually don't stash XD


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

My boys don't exactly stash... they hoard thier food into a pile in the middle of the cage and lay on it like dragons. I think it's funny, when I give them individual pieces of food they run and put it in their pile the second they get it XD I would show you if I could get a picture without wiskery noses in the way


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

My boy stashes wherever is closest to him when he gets the food. He is very scred of people taking his food i think.


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

My shirt and in her box.


Andromeda's Human


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

Down my shirt and in her box.


Andromeda's Human


----------



## Fils (Aug 23, 2012)

Mine normally take it back into either their igloo (Yuna) or the tube (Leeloo)


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

My boys just love to stash food under my pillow in my room. Anything that will make millions of crumbs in the bed must be hidden in the bed, in their minds! 

The girls, because they live downstairs, have a different spot. Behind the curtain and under the radiator cover in the sitting room, they always hide chunks of food.


----------



## aripatsim (Jul 26, 2012)

Well I just cleaned the cage tonight and added this basket filled with fleece scraps and when I gave them their daily veggie mix Byron immediately stole a few pieces and stashed them there so I think that's his new spot lol

When they're outside the cage I often find food stashed under the cage and under the blankets


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

Under the wheel and in the igloo


----------



## RubyFire (Sep 2, 2012)

My rat is a shyish one when it comes to exploring. He likes to stash food in my shirt when I am cleaning his cage, he runs into the cage and grabs his food from his dish. or out of his dish that is on the floor


----------



## planetjenessa (Dec 7, 2011)

mines love to stash food ... in there mouth LOL. 
you know, my rats never stash food! they steal food, but never stash


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

planetjenessa said:


> mines love to stash food ... in there mouth LOL.
> you know, my rats never stash food! they steal food, but never stash


lol my rats do their fair share of food stealing, as well. XD One time I was eating a breaded fish filet on my bed and my girls were running around, and Opal decided she liked the smell of it so she ran up and stole the whole thing off my plate!!! So I had to play tug-o-war, and she wouldn't give it back (I worked hard to make that!), so I eventually had to rip the piece she was holding off so I could eat the rest.


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

New favorite place to stash food: On top of my hangers... *facepalm* I know they like to sleep in one of my hanging shirts, so now their food is just a stretch away, I guess. XD


----------



## Jan Jinkle (Sep 17, 2012)

My boys stash food in my box spring. They ripped a hole in the bottom and climb up in. So I periodically have to lift up my mattress and box spring to clean it out


----------

